# Warning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

WARNING....

If you get a text or email saying you can get Swine Flu from tinned pork.....Delete it........

It's SPAM! 
:lol:


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

say's what it does on the can.  

cabby


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
must be funny swmbo laughed!!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dilly said:


> WARNING....
> 
> If you get a text or email saying you can get Swine Flu from tinned pork.....Delete it........
> 
> ...


That's a nice 96 in your avatar - got one?


----------

